# Do non-covered entities have to accept ICD-10?



## LHeldt (Mar 16, 2011)

Example: workers compensation carrier, who doesn't have any electronic processes, and may be considered a non-covered entity for HIPAA 5010 implementation. Would they have to accept ICD-10 codes as of implementation or would our organization need to set up a different workflow?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2011)

Work Comp carriers must accept ICD-10 Diagnosis codes.  Even if they are considered non-covered for the 5010.


----------

